# In hosoital



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2021)

Still under the gas ok .but I'm in so much pain


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear this Raggie. What happened?


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2021)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I'm sorry to hear this Raggie. What happened?


Wrecked bike dislocated shoulder and feature something I'm intears


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2021)

They said i took very high gas .I never been on gas before it ducks.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 28, 2021)

Owww, that's gotta hurt. I hope they're treating you well there and that you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2021)

They was real nice it took like 5 people working on me. They said I took a lot more gas then normal.the gas is awful made me feel so weird


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 28, 2021)

If they gave you the stuff called "twilight sleep," yeah that's awful. A good sleep will burn it off.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2021)

cool its scary how fast it took effect. the staff was real nice .there was a drunk in room next to me there is no walls just curtains the guy thought it was funny to keep passing gas


----------



## scout24 (Mar 28, 2021)

So sorry to hear! Hang in there...


----------



## orbital (Mar 28, 2021)

* * * * * * * * * * * * * 
** * * * Evel Knievel ** * * *

* * * * * * * * * * * * * 
===============


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 28, 2021)

Hang in there raggie Let them do what they deem best. It’s hard to get rest with them poking at you, but do your best.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2021)

I wish I could at least get a shirt on ty for the kind words everyone


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 28, 2021)

No more wheelies for you mahn! 





Hope you heal fast.


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Mar 28, 2021)

Sorry to hear that, Raggie. Try to remember that you'll get out of this and things will get better. It helped me when I flew over the bars of my own bike at 60+ km/h on a downslope and had to spend a week in the hospital. Things did get better after that.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 28, 2021)

I won't ride motorcycle anymore unless I have to. Especially with the excess of terrible drivers out there nowadays. I learned my lesson when my own rolled over the top of me and I nearly crushed my head on a boulder behind me when I was 15. Hope you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 28, 2021)

I was able to empty my bladder. but I have to complain im in so much pain and im so afraid it will pop out again .geting old sucks and I took like 9 over the counter pills ibrprion or what ever its called I also have aeelve but did not take any


----------



## knucklegary (Mar 28, 2021)

Does it hurt when u laugh?


----------



## idleprocess (Mar 28, 2021)

Gotta work on them drifting skills:
https://youtu.be/20XsaHpRQC8?t=87

Or not. Worst bicycle wreck I've suffered involved an overly aggressive some moderately turn on some pavement that was unexpectedly slick.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 29, 2021)

Years ago (in the mid 90's) my shoulder popped out of joint from an impact. Has not since. 
You may have bone spirrs in a few year but those can be taken care of by walking your fingers up a wall and washing a wall type circular motions.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 29, 2021)

wax on wax off

glad to hear you lived through it


----------



## orbital (Mar 29, 2021)

+








If you find one of these at a bizarre garage sale,, do NOT put a strong electric motor on it.

..or jump school buses /[=====]\


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 29, 2021)

truly thinking of going into assisted living facility


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Mar 29, 2021)

It's still a little early, raggie. You haven't even started mending yet. Wait for at least a few days and see how things develop before you confirm this conclusion; meanwhile you can mature the idea, or any others.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Mar 29, 2021)

Did you get out of the hospital? Try to think of good things in life and heal swiftly.


----------



## nbp (Mar 29, 2021)

Be well. Play with some flashlights to pass the time.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 29, 2021)

I can certainly say that everybody here is pulling for you, raggie.:grouphug:


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 30, 2021)

ty everyone im no longer in hospital Wednesday they tell me if I nee surgery the pain pills stink was still in lots of pain and felt dizzy


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 30, 2021)

Glad to see you're out of the hospital Raggie. I'm crossing my fingers that you won't need surgery.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 30, 2021)

getting old is no fun I look like I was hit by a truck lol


----------



## Poppy (Mar 31, 2021)

if you dislocated your shoulder, see your chiropractor or physical therapist for specific exercises. The shoulder is a very muscle dependent joint, and if you don't rehab it properly, it can be a problem for the rest of your life.


----------



## orbital (Mar 31, 2021)

+

I'v had two bad dislocated shoulders,, requiring emergency room visits* (there was no way I would have been able to start a thread or post in it)*
they can be extremely painful.
dislocated shoulders are really nothing once back in; your fine literally right away, with some pain but nothing like when it was out,, trust me.

raggie, the next week or so, just be mindful of what your doing with that arm & before you know it, you'll be getting better/stronger.


----------



## orbital (Mar 31, 2021)

+

raggie this is important:::
if there was another party involved in your accident, do not post another word & message a CPF Administrator to have the tread deleted.

I'm saying this in all seriousness to protect you.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 31, 2021)

ty everyone every few hours I find a new injury must of cracked a rib to and hit head luckily the head injury is not bad.did even know about it till I felt it with hand


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 31, 2021)

im truly thinking about getting assistance to manage my life. all my life I scuked at logistics of life . meds etc etc maybe help getting groceries


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 31, 2021)

best I could do of injured arm https://photos.app.goo.gl/SugqFRNNDLog24bA8


----------



## AstroTurf (Mar 31, 2021)

nice tattoo!!!



raggie33 said:


> best I could do of injured arm https://photos.app.goo.gl/SugqFRNNDLog24bA8


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 31, 2021)

AstroTurf said:


> nice tattoo!!!



lol no tats on me .not my thing. I look conserve but lean to the left


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 31, 2021)

X2 on the rehab comment by Poppy. 
Saved me from surgery a few times just by building up the muscles around a joint properly. 

At 35 my otho said I needed a new knee. When he said they came with a 10 year life span I said "what else ya got?" He said "it's gonna hurt like hell but try physical therapy". It did too. I limped for weeks but at 57 I'm still all original body parts.


----------



## xxo (Mar 31, 2021)

Raggie, is that you?


----------



## ampdude (Mar 31, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> ty everyone im no longer in hospital Wednesday they tell me if I nee surgery the pain pills stink was still in lots of pain and felt dizzy



Pain pills really do suck. I took a couple percocet in the hospital years ago. One at a time and several hours if not a day apart. The following day after taking them I was still hearing voices talking backwards in my head. And I only took a couple. I hope never to take them again.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 31, 2021)

the other party is long gone never even asked if I was ok. I don't recall even what they was driving


----------



## xxo (Mar 31, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> the other party is long gone never even asked if I was ok. I don't recall even what they was driving




Was there a police report? If they were called they should have filled one out.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 31, 2021)

xxo said:


> Was there a police report? If they were called they should have filled one out.



I just recall trying to put back pack back on had no luck wasn't able to put right arm down. walked bike all the way home then called 911. a fire truck came then a ambulance and they took me to er. glasses fell of somewhere


----------



## xxo (Mar 31, 2021)

That sucks. Was it a hit and run?


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 31, 2021)

xxo said:


> That sucks. Was it a hit and run?


the way I recall it yes. but I think I had a b ad reaction to the knock out gas. I kind of recall freaking out a bit I recall like 5 or er people in the room with me.


----------



## xxo (Mar 31, 2021)

Ask the police if someone reported it or if are they investigating it as a hit and run.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 31, 2021)

If you don't want to work this hard - :toilet: take two extra strength Tylenol and two Ibuprofen every six hours instead of the opiate based drugs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Mar 31, 2021)

xxo said:


> That sucks. Was it a hit and run?



If it happened anywhere near a commercial building there might be surveillance footage of the accident.


----------



## xxo (Mar 31, 2021)

Raggie if it was a hit and run, you might be able to get your medical bills covered if your state has a insurance fund that covers hit and run. It's probably a good idea to consult a lawyer about what you need to do. Many lawyers will give you a quick phone consult at no cost.


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 1, 2021)

Sorry that happened to you raggie33. My wife and I will pray for you. Please wait about putting yourself in a assisted living facility. I'm ignorant about stuff like that, but my fear would be that if you prematurely give up your freedom and independence it might be difficult to get it back. When my wife took a year and a half vacation from me after her surgery from an auto accident the church folks where I went to church cared about me. Had a nice older lady bring me cooked meals. That homemade chicken pot pie was delicious. You may not want to go that route, but some churches even have a fund to help people that need it. There is no obligation either. Please don't give up on yourself. I have faith that you can bounce back.


----------



## jtr1962 (Apr 1, 2021)

greenpondmike said:


> Sorry that happened to you raggie33. My wife and I will pray for you. Please wait about putting yourself in a assisted living facility. I'm ignorant about stuff like that, but my fear would be that if you prematurely give up your freedom and independence it might be difficult to get it back.


+1000 on that. A little over 3 years ago my mother was in one of those places for rehab for about 2.5 months. Some people were there in custodial care long term. Such a depressing place to even visit one or twice a week. I felt sorry for the people who were permanent residents. I'll blow my brains out before I'd go to one of those places. They're basically like penal institutions for old people, complete with lousy food.

This injury sounds like something which should heal completely in time, so even less reason to think of going into assisted living. IIRC raggie33 is ~50 years old, 8 years younger than me. Way too young to even think of assisted living.

There is a chance surveillance footage of the incident exists. Tell the police about it so they can look for it. If they can find the responsible vehicle, you have a great lawsuit.


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 1, 2021)

I agree with jtr1962. Lots of good advice on here. On that age thing raggie33, I'll be 56 this year and bykfixer is 57 and jtr1962 is 58. No telling how many more people on here are older than you. You might wind up being the youngster of the bunch.


----------



## xxo (Apr 1, 2021)

greenpondmike said:


> I agree with jtr1962. Lots of good advice on here. On that age thing raggie33, I'll be 56 this year and bykfixer is 57 and jtr1962 is 58. No telling how many more people on here are older than you. You might wind up being the youngster of the bunch.



With all of us old fuds on here, this could be a virtual old age home!


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 1, 2021)

ty for the kindest everyone do you think one of them lazy boy chairs will help me/??? I can't get out of bed with out servers pain from my rib or shoulder


----------



## Poppy (Apr 1, 2021)

raggie,
I think you'll just have to suck it up. By the time the lazy boy chair is delivered, the pain will have subsided to the point that you will want to sleep in a bed, instead of a chair.
Then you can use the money that you would have spent on the chair, and buy yourself some steaks.


----------



## orbital (Apr 1, 2021)

+

At least it's still cooler out, not terrible hot.
Healing up a bit & resting will be tons easier if it's cooler.

Maybe next week raggie, you'll start a thread on efficiency of high Amp 21700s' vs high mAh 21700s' _or somethin' like that.._


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 1, 2021)

Shoulder was fractured to butat this time I'm going home again


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 1, 2021)

I thought you were already home raggie33. Did you have to go back into the hospital?


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 1, 2021)

greenpondmike said:


> I thought you were already home raggie33. Did you have to go back into the hospital?


nah was at some other kind of dr. I was terrified id have to get surgery but she gave me muscle relaxers and more pain pills I do admit I don't understand how a feature break can heal with no cast


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 1, 2021)

Hello Raggie,

I am just catching up and find out you got smashed and ended up in the hospital. What a bummer.

Sending positive thoughts and prayers hoping you find your way to perfect health quickly.

Tom


----------



## orbital (Apr 1, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> nah was at some other kind of dr. I was terrified id have to get surgery but she gave me muscle relaxers and more pain pills I do admit I don't understand how a feature break can heal with no cast




+

Most things called 'fractures' these days are just soft tissue, not broken bones.

I know this is not about me, but I broke my 7th rib on my left side,, fully broken in two parts.
It just had to heal on it's own, no cast or surgery. 

raggie, you have to give it some time, then physical therapy.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 1, 2021)

Congratulations on not needing surgery Raggie. Every day should get a little bit better.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 1, 2021)

Hang in there Raggie. We're all pulling for you to have a quick recovery. You'll feel much better soon.

Geoff


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 2, 2021)

I looked to see if there was a news story about your accident, but then I remembered what you wrote and I don't think there will be any media on it.
It was interesting to see though that many people were hit by motorists while on a bicycle. You need to be careful if you decide to ride again because those accidents are quite common. Two of the hit and run drivers were young ladies- one hit a sheriff on a bike. She was driving and shopping on amazon at the same time.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 2, 2021)

raggie,
Fractures typically heal in 6-8 weeks.
Rib fractures are usually left alone. They used to wrap the injured's thorax, but the injured too often developed pneumonia so they tried taping just the injured side, and too often the injured developed pneumonia on that side. Now some will tape only the fractured rib to the adjacent rib, most do not.

It is my understanding that it is often recommended to lie on the fractured side while sleeping. I guess that is to limit movement of the fractured rib while breathing. I personally never fractured one, but I can't imagine that being comfortable.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 2, 2021)

ty for the input everyone im never ever getting on a bike again lol. right now im looking to move to a city with side walks and no hills


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 2, 2021)

You might like West Blocton, Alabama. It seems to be peaceful and it has some stores and the tiger hut that makes some great food. It was built around coal mining, but that is gone now. It has sidewalks and I don't think the cost of living is bad at all. If you are coming from cali you will trip on the way lower prices. I think it would make a good retirement town. I'm talking about the actual town though and not the suburbs that also have a west blocton address.


----------



## turbodog (Apr 2, 2021)

Move carefully & slowly. Don't want to re-injure yourself.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 2, 2021)

turbodog said:


> Move carefully & slowly. Don't want to re-injure yourself.


From my experience that is key. Thing is though, you want to use your muscles and joints to keep the full range of movement whenever possible. Seems like I read that Top tier athletes, after injury, will make it their training goal to use 
the injured area to the fullest extent without causing re-injury. 

Years ago, a motor vehicle accident put me in the hospital for a week followed by three weeks in a rehabilitation facility. Wanting to quickly get off the morphine because of principal, I found out quickly that fractured ribs are a really distracting pain! No one told me they were cracked and no wrapping revealed the issue. Hopefully you do not need to cough, sneeze or breathe deep because that is absolutely dreadful. Nevertheless you may want to take full breaths and possibly blow out hard (and slow?) to avoid pneumonia I think. That may not be an issue in your case. Others have perspective? (not medical advice)


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 2, 2021)

I truly think every limb is damaged btw there has to be a way to stop sneezing I hope


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 2, 2021)

im working on moving to Daytona Florida. so I can get to grocery stores


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 2, 2021)

Now before you move to that place be aware that 5 of the most dangerous places to be a pedestrian are in Florida. 
You may be jumping from the frying pan into the fire. 

https://www.businessinsider.com/deadliest-us-cities-for-pedestrians-walking-deaths-2019-01

Uh, make that 8 of the top 20 most dangerous with Daytona @#2……


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 2, 2021)

i just want sidewalks there a life changer for me


----------



## AstroTurf (Apr 2, 2021)

so are bike trails...



raggie33 said:


> i just want sidewalks there a life changer for me


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 2, 2021)

AstroTurf said:


> so are bike trails...


im just walking im afraid to bike now


----------



## ampdude (Apr 3, 2021)

greenpondmike said:


> I looked to see if there was a news story about your accident, but then I remembered what you wrote and I don't think there will be any media on it.
> It was interesting to see though that many people were hit by motorists while on a bicycle. You need to be careful if you decide to ride again because those accidents are quite common. Two of the hit and run drivers were young ladies- one hit a sheriff on a bike. She was driving and shopping on amazon at the same time.



You wouldn't believe what happens out there that never has a news story attached to it.


----------



## Stress_Test (Apr 3, 2021)

Well, my only experience there is that I've hit the ground both while bicycling and on foot (running), and hitting the ground while riding was always more traumatic!  

Hope you feel better soon. Take one day at a time.


----------



## Stress_Test (Apr 3, 2021)

ampdude said:


> You wouldn't believe what happens out there that never has a news story attached to it.



Seriously. My apartment complex had a 2am drug deal gone bad in the parkinglot, complete with gunfire, _one block away from the police precinct_, and it didn't make the news. Probably because no one died.


----------



## idleprocess (Apr 3, 2021)

Stress_Test said:


> Seriously. My apartment complex had a 2am drug deal gone bad in the parkinglot, complete with gunfire, _one block away from the police precinct_, and it didn't make the news. Probably because no one died.



Some dude in my neighborhood had a mental breakdown, magdumped an AR-15 in his garage _(hit no one)_, standoff with the cops for hours - no news. Same dude did a very similar thing a few months later - no news. At least he's in jail this time around...


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 3, 2021)

forgot when i took my last pain pills


----------



## harro (Apr 3, 2021)

Best wishes from Aus, raggie. Get well soon. Hope those bruises fade away quick for you. Yeah, anesthesia is no fun, like swimming upstream in a river of molasses trying to come out of it. As someone else mentioned, sleep helps that.


----------



## knucklegary (Apr 3, 2021)

Road House: the infamous words of Dalton "Pain Don't Hurt" 

A little pain makes yah realize you're still alive!


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 3, 2021)

knucklegary said:


> Road House: the infamous words of Dalton "Pain Don't Hurt"
> 
> A little pain makes yah realize you're still alive!



Yeah raggie, time to worry is when things go numb.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 4, 2021)

not one so called offline freind has offered me help


----------



## ampdude (Apr 4, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> not one so called offline freind has offered me help



Sorry to hear that raggie. Been through that before myself.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 4, 2021)

im trully black on my chest and arm .


----------



## Roger Sully (Apr 4, 2021)

Prayers for a speedy recovery. Hope you're feeling better these days.


----------



## orbital (Apr 7, 2021)

+

It's been about a week & half since the wipeout, are you starting to feel a bit better raggie?


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 7, 2021)

sadly not really i keep finding new injuries


----------



## ledbetter (Apr 7, 2021)

In my experience, injuries suffered in middle age and after require patience. Think months, or even years. And avoid reinjurying yourself by overdoing when you do actually start to recover. These setbacks are depressing. Avoid NSAIDs after the first few weeks of injury. Simple therapies like light massage and Epsom salt baths are helpful. Good luck.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 7, 2021)

Warning pic of out of shape males cheast this was today https://photos.app.goo.gl/LumZGZBgEYDrH3JMA


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 7, 2021)

The greenish tint is a good sign that it's starting to heal.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 7, 2021)

ok ty so much i was worried it was ganggreen .lol bad thing is now i cant get shirt back on


----------



## orbital (Apr 7, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> ok ty so much i was worried it was ganggreen .lol bad thing is now i cant get shirt back on




+

I agree w/ ledbetter on this:
If you have a bath tub (or can use one at a health clinic)* Epsom Salts* are magic. It flows away pain & inflammation, helps healing.

It is worth every penny.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 7, 2021)

cool i love home remedies.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 8, 2021)

ledbetter said:


> In my experience, injuries suffered in middle age and after require patience.



Tell me about it. I'm not even that old (in my warped mind) and I have a big toe injury that is still healing from last May when I had to get in between 3 people on one side and 6 people on the other and a large wall. I was the battering ram. I was super tired that day and it didn't work out too well for me because I wasn't into it anyways. I think I actually got flipped around in the air. And I'm 200lbs. Not even sure how that happened. It's only recently gotten a lot better this past month. It wasn't football, but something very similar, yet different. Have nothing to do with that line of work anymore. And that's aces to me.


----------



## orbital (Apr 8, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> *cool i love home remedies*.



+

got it!!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlvWThEO5UU


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 8, 2021)

back in the day my freind dated chris god she was hot lol


----------



## ledbetter (Apr 8, 2021)

Great song by Black Crowes. Here’s one that rejects modern medicine:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSyrf-FYKVE


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 8, 2021)

i truly dont think i can take one more day of this everything hurts i cant sleep sneezeing is horrific


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 8, 2021)

they gave me HYDROcodone-acetaminophen 5-325 mg per tablet .. is there anything stronger?


----------



## richbuff (Apr 9, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> they gave me HYDROcodone-acetaminophen 5-325 mg per tablet .. is there anything stronger?



A quick glance at the Merck Index shows that there are lots that are very much stronger. Ask your doctor if GT94, X45 or FW4a is for you.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 9, 2021)

richbuff said:


> A quick glance at the Merck Index shows that there are lots that are very much stronger. Ask your doctor if GT94, X45 or FW4a is for you.



"Dammit Raggie, I'm a doctor, not a flashaholic!"


----------



## Threepio (Apr 9, 2021)

Raggie, if your Doctor okays it, try Turmeric. It's a good daily anti inflammatory. I've lived with pain 23/7 for the last twenty years, taken most of the opiates and NSAIDs like Naproxen and Diclofenac, and they all help, but you don't really want to stop the pain, just make it bearable while you heal. You will heal. Turmeric can relieve some of the background aches and pains. Use opiates sparingly and for a short time. You don't want to eliminate the pain, so much as "take the edge off". Hang in there, you'll be surprised at just how strong you can be.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 9, 2021)

Another opinion:
Consider going off the serious pain meds perhaps during the day; taking them at night to hopefully get a restorative sleep. That way your digestive system won't slow down drastically every day and night, causing a torpid intestine. 

Consider trying to distract yourself from the horrible pain.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 9, 2021)

now my head hearts i knew i hit it but assumed it wasnt bad


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 9, 2021)

So later on down the road, say this coming autumn (didn't want to call it "fall" for obvious reasons) if you struggle to get a jacket over your injured arm due to lack of motion ability a trick I learned is to stick your good arm in the jacket, pull it on, then stick your hand into the other sleeve hole and pull the jacket over the arm that doesn't work like it used to. 

One injury I had reduced my range of motion a lot. The therapist called it "frozen joint syndrome" and we worked on that a few visits. Back then each time I was putting on a jacket was a new adventure in pain. I learned that trick and even though the arm works near normal now I still do it out of habit. My arm is never going to be 100% without surgery but 95% and a few tricks here and there I learned from the therapist I called Doogie Howser and life is good.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 9, 2021)

i need my udzumeds and food but its a long walk with no sidewalks and kudzo insta cart is over my budget.


----------



## richbuff (Apr 9, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> i need my udzumeds and food but its a long walk with no sidewalks and kudzo insta cart is over my budget.


If it is too long to walk, and too expensive to deliver, then you can take a horse drawn carriage, but that is not safe unless you take a gun for the ride. 

https://blog.dogsbite.org/2021/04/s...s-for-major-liability-dogs.html#comment-35751


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 9, 2021)

the walk sucks even when i was healhty holes no sidewalks utilty wires danging from power poll. damn kudzu vine


----------



## AstroTurf (Apr 9, 2021)

funny thread...


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 10, 2021)

i hate to complain but for real every part of my body aches i get no sleep if i sneeze i damn near pass out the pain was most severe in shoulder now its my ribs and head and for arm which feels as if i feel a fracture


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 10, 2021)

Raggie33, if there is a church near you they might be able to help you on transportation and even come and check up on you daily. They might invite you to church, but there shouldn't be any obligation. They might even cook for you. If I was in your same shoes I wouldn't hesitate to ask them even if I wasn't a Christian. Those church people are supposed to care about anyone in the community. It might come to you having a list of numbers to call if you need anything. Is there a church close to you?


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 10, 2021)

On the above comment I'm not trying to force Christianity on you- just point you to some help. You might even wind up finding you a good wife there.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 11, 2021)

id love to meet a irish or latino Catholic woman


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 11, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> id love to meet a irish or latino Catholic woman



Ain't no telling lol. You have to go where they are though and let them get used to you. Always try to look at their heart though- not the superficial outside that fades away. I know that is difficult to do, but you will thank yourself later.


----------



## AstroTurf (Apr 11, 2021)

Agreed...

raggie is in no shape for carnal excitement!!!



greenpondmike said:


> Ain't no telling lol. You have to go where they are though and let them get used to you. Always try to look at their heart though- not the superficial outside that fades away. I know that is difficult to do, but you will thank yourself later.


----------



## orbital (Apr 11, 2021)

AstroTurf said:


> Agreed...
> 
> raggie is in no shape for carnal excitement!!!



+

Well, define _*Physical Therapy :naughty:*_


----------



## AstroTurf (Apr 11, 2021)

Good Point!!!



orbital said:


> +
> 
> Well, define _*Physical Therapy :naughty:*_


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 11, 2021)

What excitement? You talking about the excitement that comes after he dates her a year or two and they agree to marry? He should be healed by that time. Nothing wrong with being excited about her coming over and cooking or taking him places though. 
Just remember- we were talking about church women.


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 11, 2021)

take colace with the hydro or oxy. plenty of fruits and veggies. prunes and prune juice. and metamucil. those pills will raise hell with your bowels


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 11, 2021)

ive noticed my stools are more narrow excuse me if this is gross.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 12, 2021)

i aite like 1 gallon of yougert its so yummy my fav flaver is strawbeerry banna


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Apr 13, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> ive noticed my stools are more narrow excuse me if this is gross.


Nah, it's all good :thumbsup: It helps us know if the meds aren't wreaking havoc with your digestive system.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 14, 2021)

next wednesday i see the bone dr i so hope they give me good news i have so much work to do around my home .id be happy just to use a fork easly


----------



## ampdude (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm a yogurt man myself. There's a lot of weird flavors out there nowadays though. I just stick with the strawberry/peach/banana/blueberry/cherry/key lime/vanilla ect. . :twothumbs


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 16, 2021)

I got used to plain (not vanilla) yogurt. I like flavored versions also but I got accustomed to the vinegary flavor of the plain stuff and it's not bad.


----------



## ven (Apr 18, 2021)

Only just seen this, sorry to hear raggie, speedy recovery my across the pond friend. Take care


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 19, 2021)

Ven! so good to hear from you. Hope you and yours are well. Sympathies for the Queen and all of Great Britain who care about Her Majesty. Wondering what the man on the ground is thinking about, regarding the whole brexit thing. Umm, feel free to not respond..


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 19, 2021)

ty everyone i go to dr wednesday i sure hope im healing sadly i cant bath under left arm right hand just dont work good enough. im so afraid ill be smelly


----------



## BrightestBulb (Apr 19, 2021)

I broke and dislocated my shoulder so I feel your pain...sucks. Hope you get some good pain relief and start to feel better.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hope you heal up ok. I crashed while cycling a few years ago. Took a right turn on pavement and I believe I was hitting the front brake while over some debris / gravel and / or taking the turn too tight, or both, so I fell on my right side. I was clicked in to my pedals, but regardless, I fell on my right shoulder. Luckily there were no cars following me. There was a line of cars waiting to turn left so I had an audience lol. I got up, rode home (about 2 miles away). Bike was / is fine, jersey scraped up but still usable - shoulder was in pain - my wife had to lift off my jersey. Went to the emergency where they did x-rays and found a fracture. Prescribed pain meds and eventually physical therapy - which I went to maybe 3 or 4 times. I stopped and ended up doing them at home.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 20, 2021)

i truly cant deal if they say i need surgery tomorow my sholuder still hurts like hell and its impoasble to move it up


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 20, 2021)

Good luck at the doc tomorrow Raggie. Every day should be a little better than the last one.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 20, 2021)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Good luck at the doc tomorrow Raggie. Every day should be a little better than the last one.



true im able to get in and out of bed now for the first few weeks it was crazy crazy painful. im kind of afraid when the pain pills are gone but i dont want to become addicted


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 21, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> true im able to get in and out of bed now for the first few weeks it was crazy crazy painful. im kind of afraid when the pain pills are gone but i dont want to become addicted



Taper off the pain medication gradually. Take a little bit less each time. This will greatly reduce the likelihood of trouble when your course of medication is finished.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 21, 2021)

PhotonWrangler said:


> Taper off the pain medication gradually. Take a little bit less each time. This will greatly reduce the likelihood of trouble when your course of medication is finished.



cool ill try that i hate pills but hate pain more


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 21, 2021)

Prescription pain meds make me itch, so I don't take them. I just take asprin- 5 to 20 a day depending on what I need to do that day and just keep food in my stomach. I don't recommend that to anyone else, but it is my stomach.


----------



## ven (Apr 22, 2021)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Ven! so good to hear from you. Hope you and yours are well. Sympathies for the Queen and all of Great Britain who care about Her Majesty. Wondering what the man on the ground is thinking about, regarding the whole brexit thing. Umm, feel free to not respond..



Hey there, OK thanks, hope you and yours are all well. Just plodding on at moment, couple of days off work, buying watches, repair on car, usual stuff


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 25, 2021)

woohoo i was just able to open a door with bad arm. hurt like hell but its a bleesing to have some use of arm


----------



## AstroTurf (Apr 25, 2021)

ConGrats!!!


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 25, 2021)

That's good raggie33. Keep fighting through the pain- just not too much at first.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Apr 26, 2021)

Good deal.


----------



## orbital (Apr 26, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> woohoo i was just able to open a door with bad arm. hurt like hell but its a bleesing to have some use of arm



+

raggie, it was 4 weeks yesterday & we are all glad you're doing better.

You have nearly* 6 pages* of posts, from people here that care about ya,, remember that today for a better week ahead


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 26, 2021)

im bleesed for sure you all rock


----------



## ampdude (Apr 26, 2021)

Yea definitely take it slow and get plenty of nutrition and rest. That's the way to do it.


----------



## bigburly912 (Apr 28, 2021)

Haven’t really been on in ages except for a few times. I hope you are feeling at least a little better. Get well soon pal


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 28, 2021)

no pain at all tonight le


----------



## greenpondmike (Apr 29, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> no pain at all tonight le



I'm glad to hear that raggie33


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 29, 2021)

greenpondmike said:


> I'm glad to hear that raggie33


 me to me to


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Apr 29, 2021)

Hooray!  Great news Raggie.


----------



## AstroTurf (Apr 29, 2021)

sounds like its time to get back on that horse!!!



raggie33 said:


> no pain at all tonight le


----------



## ironhorse (Apr 29, 2021)

and teach that horse who's the boss.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 29, 2021)

been riding a bit i may be to old for the stress of it everytime i hear a car


----------



## ampdude (Apr 30, 2021)

Ha, please don't go back to riding that quickly. That's just a natural jinx. Sorry man. Take a bit more time if you plan on doing that. Just my gut instinct on things like that.


----------



## orbital (Apr 30, 2021)

+

brakes good, check
everything tight, check
bright colored clothing, check
eye protection, check
helmet maybe too raggie

:wave:


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 30, 2021)

helmet im needing one for sure i also hit head in chrash but other then feeling something weird on face like a scartch id never know i hit head ..


----------



## orbital (Apr 30, 2021)

+

Unless you already have one, adapt one of your flashlights to your handlebars.
Helps all the 'distracted' people from turning left in front of you.


----------



## raggie33 (May 24, 2021)

yep added more lighhts to bike sadly one already broke dang amazon


----------



## xxo (May 24, 2021)

I saw a couple women out jogging wearing vests with some sort of LED light arrays that flashed and changed colors in patterns - kinda reminded me of the bill board mega screens in time square. No way a driver couldn't see them from a mile away.


----------



## greenpondmike (May 25, 2021)

xxo said:


> I saw a couple women out jogging wearing vests with some sort of LED light arrays that flashed and changed colors in patterns - kinda reminded me of the bill board mega screens in time square. No way a driver couldn't see them from a mile away.



At work I witnessed a fellow get hit by a suv. It hit him so hard that it threw his tied boot around 50 foot. He was wearing all black including his boots. He gained consciousness and thought he just fell. He couldn't believe he was hit. I called the paramedics first and then talked to him. Had him stay down and not move. He wanted me to give him his boot so he could go. He was obviously in shock and probably bleeding internally. This happened at night. It is good to stay visible in traffic.


----------



## raggie33 (May 26, 2021)

its terrifying out there


----------



## AstroTurf (May 26, 2021)

only if you dont know where you are going...



raggie33 said:


> its terrifying out there


----------



## greenpondmike (May 27, 2021)

I found out later that particular fellow was also somewhat intoxicated. He died later on. I was surprised it didn't kill him instantly as hard as he was hit. I think the driver didn't see him till they were upon him and they got scared and ran. All I know was it was a dark suv- maybe full sized, but I might be completely wrong.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 5, 2021)

arm still aint 100 percent i will forget and use it to carry something since its my domanate hand and the pain will come quickly. but so much better then the first 3 weeks or so. i trully thought about suicide at first every part of my body was damaged. . ps the other day a asshole in a semi passed me very very close on my bike it was hard to stay between the truck and the curb. the guy does it all the time. its one of are chicken trucks .one day im going to catch him at a redlight. im going to be calm and explain to him how he coukd harm me which he wont care about. but then ill explain ill get him fired


----------



## Jean-Luc Descarte (Jun 5, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> arm still aint 100 percent i will forget and use it to carry something since its my domanate hand and the pain will come quickly. but so much better then the first 3 weeks or so. i trully thought about suicide at first every part of my body was damaged. . ps the other day a asshole in a semi passed me very very close on my bike it was hard to stay between the truck and the curb. the guy does it all the time. its one of are chicken trucks .one day im going to catch him at a redlight. im going to be calm and explain to him how he coukd harm me which he wont care about. but then ill explain ill get him fired


Time heals, Raggie. That's why we told you to stand your ground and not give in. 

As for the semi driver assclown... Don't try and catch him, just report him to his company. If you explain that you could fire him, he could very well see it as a threat and make an actual move against you.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 5, 2021)

Jean-Luc Descarte said:


> Time heals, Raggie. That's why we told you to stand your ground and not give in.
> 
> As for the semi driver assclown... Don't try and catch him, just report him to his company. If you explain that you could fire him, he could very well see it as a threat and make an actual move against you.



i tried to google who owns the trucks but had no luck no names on the truck. these chicken trucks are all over. they say this is the poultry capital of the world. ps if you see these trucks you will never eat chicekn again lol. smells like feces and urine imagine a flat bed semi with huges cages full of chickens. i was just going to call the police but wasnt sure it would help.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 5, 2021)

i hope this link works the reason i wont eat the chickens is the bird on top pee and poop and it goes on the ones below https://www.cbs46.com/news/tractor-...cle_a30392b0-8fb4-11e9-b5ae-c37aec452ad3.html


----------



## AstroTurf (Jun 5, 2021)

ah, come on raggie...

hes just playin "chicken" with ya.

LOLz



raggie33 said:


> ps the other day a asshole in a semi passed me very very close on my bike it was hard to stay between the truck and the curb. the guy does it all the time. its one of are chicken trucks .one day im going to catch him at a redlight. im going to be calm and explain to him how he coukd harm me which he wont care about. but then ill explain ill get him fired


----------



## Poppy (Jun 6, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> i hope this link works the reason i wont eat the chickens is the bird on top pee and poop and it goes on the ones below https://www.cbs46.com/news/tractor-...cle_a30392b0-8fb4-11e9-b5ae-c37aec452ad3.html


IIRC, there was a study done about 30 years ago where they set three cages atop of each other.

The top cage chickens were fed grain.
The middle cage chickens ate the above chicken's droppings.
The bottom cage chickens ate the droppings of the middle cage chickens.

The results? The middle cage chickens were the healthiest.

The explanation is that they were eating partially digested food and were better able to extract the nutrients from it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 6, 2021)

My dad would never eat chicken. One year when I lived in another state and visited in the hospital he said "they haven't fed me for three days". I went to the nurse station to enquire. The nurse assured me they brought him meals but he refused to eat. I said "you didn't feed him chicken, did you?" She replied "as a matter of fact we did"…… 
Shortly after my brother arrived with Arbys food saying "dad hasn't eaten in 3 days because they keep bringing him chicken or eggs". 

I asked him one day why he wouldn't eat chicken. He said "if you've ever seen what a chicken eats you wouldn't either". I said "but you eat pig dad"……he said "we didn't have pigs on the farm so I've never seen what they eat". 

I think it was almost a year before my dislocated shoulder stopped bothering me. I was in my late 30's when it happened. Tendons take a long time to heal. The older we get the longer it takes. They are like rubber bands in that as time passes they become less elastic so the older the rubber band the easier it can tear.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 6, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> i hope this link works the reason i wont eat the chickens is the bird on top pee and poop and it goes on the ones below https://www.cbs46.com/news/tractor-...cle_a30392b0-8fb4-11e9-b5ae-c37aec452ad3.html



raggie, Do you realize that there is no new water? There's only recycled water. Some of it has been through those very chickens you refuse to eat. :green: :nana:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 6, 2021)

Even us vegetarians eat plants that are fertilized with things that are rather disgusting.


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 6, 2021)

sucks to be hurt im now behind on my bills . hope to sell my xbox one on craigs list


----------



## orbital (Jan 14, 2022)

+

Just remember raggie,, this one thread has nearly 10 pages of people who care about you.

...there are members who never get 10 pages of responses' in their entire time in CPF


_*Cheers from us all !!*_


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 14, 2022)

Very true ps I'm lucky like 2 or 3 days ago I was trying to fold my treadmil!!. Well I must of done it wrong because I heard a weird noise from shoulder and was in big pain but I took Aleve and next day all was ok.


----------

